# keeping fire eel with malawi?



## geckotony (Nov 12, 2007)

this might be a silly question (probably is) lol. i know malawi are only meant to be kept with malawi but im wondering if i can put a fire eel in the same set up with them? thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

geckotony said:


> this might be a silly question (probably is) lol. i know malawi are only meant to be kept with malawi but im wondering if i can put a fire eel in the same set up with them? thanks in advance :2thumb:


They may well be alright but me personally would go for Tanganyika eel, based on the fact that they are a native of the Tanganyika lake so are more conditioned to the same type of water as rift cichlids. I don't think they are as common as Fire eels but I have seen them for sale.

Tanganyika eel - YouTube


----------



## Jennyf (Apr 6, 2014)

I keep a fire eel with malawis.

They don't bother with each other which is good, I have a few 4-5 inch haps, labs, alouncaras, etc, the fire eel is around 9-10 inches. 

They don't even look at each other.

I keep them in a 200l fluval roma


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Jennyf said:


> I keep a fire eel with malawis.
> 
> They don't bother with each other which is good, I have a few 4-5 inch haps, labs, alouncaras, etc, the fire eel is around 9-10 inches.
> 
> ...


They have different water parameter needs.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> They have different water parameter needs.


most of the spiny eels are pretty adaptable where water parameters are concerned.


----------

